# Avy in Austria kills British teen



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Came across this article earlier tonight. Found it unusual that the instructor will face a criminal investigation. Can anyone from Europe she'd some insight on the laws regarding negligence/culpability in this instance?

British teenager killed by avalanche while skiing on holiday in Austria | World news | The Guardian


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Such a shame sending prayers their way... In regards to the instructor i don't think that much will come out of it in the long run.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll try and get more info on this, friend of mine is a ski guide in Kitz and does exactly what that guide does.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We were just there last week. Curious where this was exactly because there isn't much snow there and I would never had suspected avy danger on any of the places we rode. It is very steep though


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Both father and son deployed their airbags and yet the son was killed. I wonder if they were ABS bags. If they were ABS deserves some flak. 

Regardless, I am really troubled by the fact that the entire group was exposed to the avalanche hazard at the same time. That is a huge mistake with horrific consequence. I get it that at times you may not notice the hazard but with a guide, he/she should have known that it could happen. 

This is not the first time I have seen an avalanche accident in Europe face a criminal investigation either. 

Regardless, they were all just out to have fun. That sucks. RIP.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well, it sounds like this happened on-resort right?

plenty of reasons/instances where a guide or instructor would have people riding in a non-bc setting where more than one person gets exposed at a time. 

imo the resort and the avy control patrollers are far more culpable than the instructor/coach/guide fellow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They were carrying full avalanche gear and airbags and this would be normal for resort riding? 

Seems to me that they knew they were traveling in avalanche terrain.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> They were carrying full avalanche gear and airbags and this would be normal for resort riding?
> 
> Seems to me that they knew they were traveling in avalanche terrain.


good point! i didn't really think about that for some reason.. :blink:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Pay for play

Mentions a little about European law.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They only consider their resorts as the pistes. Its very different there. The arlberg resort converts probably 50,000 acres or so and 6-7 towns. All of their strollers and instructors wear abs packs. I doubt anything will come of it with criminal charges. Just an investigation and report of incident. We spend a week in this area, including Lech about 2 week's ago. If you want extreme terrain, Lech has it, fucking seriously extreme.... I think.in our 14 days there, we saw 2 patrollers On mtn, it's more of a wild west feel there than anywhere I Have ever been, pretty awesome. VERY dangerous if you aren't paying attention too..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Pay for play
> 
> Mentions a little about European law.


Great article, alot of interesting Info!


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I believe the investigation is because the guide took them to an location that were not authorised to so and not a normal off piste area.

I think it's from the perspective of the guide not being authorised rather than the area being forbidden but I'm not sure of this. In Europe things are different from what I understand about North American mountains in so far as there aren't out of bounds areas, generally you can go anywhere on the mountain in between the pistes etc. Sometimes runs are closed if there is a danger and marked as such. Obviously it's in you interest to respect that but you don't have patrollers enforcing it as such.

It also goes to show that an airbag does not completely mitigate all risk.

Whatever the circumstances its always very sad to see people being lost and I feel for all involved. The only way to take something positive is to let it be a reminder us all to not take chances yourself and understand that there's always still risk (which I'm sure most if not all of you are well aware).


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

not surprisingly, Bruce Tremper has a pretty cogent view on airbag packs:


----------

